# Tailgate Blanket (& Dakine Pickup Pad)?



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

So I was at Northstar my first time last week and noticed that a lot of people carry their DH bikes with the front wheel hanging over the tailgate. I had friends in college that did this with their bikes when we shuttled and didn't have room, but from my impression this isn't ideal, since this position seems like it places stress on a slightly odd spot. 

Am I correct on this assumption? If this is a perfectly fine method can I carry my xc/fr bike this way?

Does anyone have any experience with the Dakine tailgate cover? I was thinking about using one or two moving blankets folded over? Maybe also putting some kind of foam pad underneath.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

doesn't do damage at all to bike...just watch brake lines and shifter cables....but overall don't worry about a thing.....you can use a moving blanket easy.....also a good idea is to still bungy down bikes


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd use a blanket, but just to protect my tailgate, I'd hate to scratch up my truck.


----------



## KO21 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have the dakine pad and it works great, never had any damage to the bikes or the truck. One drawback is it has a sort of rough surface, which I assume is to keep the bikes in place. It scratches all the paint off the bike and fork, and has rubbed a nice little dirt spot into the paint of the truck that I can't get out. It doesn't bother me, but could bother others. I now only use it when with big groups, if by myself, I use a moving blanket.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I used the Dakine pad and still got a nice dent in my Session 88 disposable bike. As long as your bike isn't a pop can like my Trek was you shouldn't have a problem. Now I use a blanket and the Dakine pad with my new bike...just in case.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmmm, Dakine pad for $70 (because it says Dakine), or moving pad for about $15?? Hmm.......


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Tailgating isn't ideal if you shuttle lots of fireroad. Your top tube will get scratched by another bike's shifter/brake lever when things get rough... I use a couple layers of duct tape on my top tube. Looks like ass, but my frame will look nicer if I decide to sell it.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

I use clear 3m tape on my downtube to prevent the dreaded shuttle scars...also beer bong tubing on the lowers of my new 888.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I rope the bikes so they don't touch each other.Also I cut 4 inch diameter PVC pipe that fits over the dakine pad.The PVC has padding glued to it so the bikes dont slide.No more dented down tubes.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

Shuttled on the back of my truck for the first time last weekend, 5 bikes on a Yota. One guy's Speshy has the cables routed along the bottom of the downtube, so he/we learned the hard way about that. Didn't notice until the end of the day, but it rubbed through his derailleur cable housing and started fraying the cable too. Oops!

Next time, def going with a thicker blanket too, like a moving one, and something to tie down the backend so they don't shift during harder cornering and along the bumpy fireroads.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Huck Pitueee said:


> I rope the bikes so they don't touch each other.Also I cut 4 inch diameter PVC pipe that fits over the dakine pad.The PVC has padding glued to it so the bikes dont slide.No more dented down tubes.


Would you mind posting a pic of your setup possibly?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Awesome, thank you for the responses everyone.



Huck Pitueee said:


> I rope the bikes so they don't touch each other.Also I cut 4 inch diameter PVC pipe that fits over the dakine pad.The PVC has padding glued to it so the bikes dont slide.No more dented down tubes.





Iggz said:


> Would you mind posting a pic of your setup possibly?


I'm also curious about your setup Huck Pitueee if it's not too much trouble?


----------

